# Sprayermate Deal



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

I always see posts where people are running across deals, but generally never seem to run across them myself. Apparently today was my day.

I had started this thread https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=6838 because I was looking for a solution for liquid fert and other liquids since I was so unhappy with my Chaplin Backpack.

I liked the concept of the G&C SprayerMate, but for the price I thought I might go another route. I was just about to pull the trigger and ran across this.



I simply could not pass it up so ran and picked it up. When I asked the guy about his price indicated he thought he may have underpriced it. 😎



Guess I am in the market for a good batter for it now.

Please share your recommendations on batteries.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats!

I'll get the number off of my battery this evening, but I think this 12V 18Ah battery would be pretty close to Gregson Clark's standard battery, and this 12V 35Ah battery would be pretty close to their optional "XL battery".


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Thank @Ware


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Sweet! Nice pickup for sure! :nod: :thumbup:


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

jdc_lawnguy said:


> I always see posts where people are running across deals, but generally never seem to run across them myself. Apparently today was my day.


Very nice pickup! :thumbup:


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

Lucky, gosh.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

Very nice snag! congrats!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Oh wow, I'm really jealous of that deal! Nice score!


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Holy cow. That is a great deal. Did it come with the spreader too? I used a 12v 12ah on my build but my yard is small.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Yes, it came with the spreader as well. Fingers crossed Santa brings me an 18ah. It has been so warm her in the Northeast the last few days I have been itching to go out and use it


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

I have it on good authority that you're probably going to get that battery....the foreshadowing of warm weather is a dead give away. YOU'LL SPRAY YOUR EYE OUT KID!!!


----------

